

New startup selling polar bear fur insulators - gioscarab
http://arsusystems.com

======
masters3d
Are we serious here? I watched the video. He seems serious. Out of touch.
Oxymoron?

------
einti
I'm rally shocked for this news!

------
ymattia
What the ... ? Is this serious?!

------
aleegro
This is sweden man

------
gioscarab
WTF really!!

